

G+ for Android I’m very angry with you - mikespook
http://www.mikespook.com/2012/03/g-for-android-im-very-angry-with-you/

======
Shank
I'm not really sure I understand this. Was there some kind of bad translation?
Instant Upload explains what it is and asks if you want to upload photos to
the internet to a private album where you can then selectively share them
without uploading.

------
drivebyacct2
1\. Though it is preselected, you can not use the app without explicitly
clicking in a screen that tells you what it is and how to turn it off.

2\. It does not scan your sdcard/storage.

3\. It uploads to a private album. Sharing with _Anyone_ is a manual process.

Appears this might be a language barrier thing. I assume the text is expressed
in the user's native language? Maybe it's an issue to take up with the carrier
in terms of charges.

------
smeg
"The WORST thing is that: G+ app searched all my mobile and ext-sdcard, got
all my personal photos stored in mobile, and uploaded them onto the Internet
without my permission."

If true, that is pretty disgusting. Especially if it made them publicly
viewable, or even just by friends. This kind of thing has to be opt-in.

~~~
Maxious
No they are not viewable by anybody except you. Plus he did opt-in on the
screen (mentioned in the post) he didn't read properly, here's a screenshot:
[http://zagg-blog.s3.amazonaws.com/community/blog/wp-content/...](http://zagg-
blog.s3.amazonaws.com/community/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2011/11/screenshot-1320993752381.png)

It has a picture of a photo, it has the word upload several times, it tells
you it goes to a private album, it tells you it will cost money and it does
not do the uploading unless you open the app and press continue (just
installing is not enough)

